# Improving The 4x6 Band Saw



## LX Kid (Feb 26, 2016)

I know that my band saw wasn't marketed by Grizzly but was actually sold by Northern Tools. China made the same band saw and was branded by  under several names such as Grizzly, Northern, Harbor Freight etc.  I followed some of the alignment procedures, that was on YouBoob, and it cuts fairly well!  Not exactly like a $1000 machine but it does me alright.  I made a couple of improvements to make life a little bit better.  I bought a Harbor Freight wooden dolly for about $12 and put the spindly legged saw on top with angle brackets screw to both.  It raised it up by about four inches and with the four casters on the bottom it makes it very mobil and easy to move around.  Really made it stable also.  I also put a box of drop off metal stock in the bottom to keep it from tipping over with the saw raised  for level cutting.  I put a sheet rock mud tray under the cuttings to keep all that cuttings from getting all over the place.


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks great
I did about same thing to mine less chip box.

Dave


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 26, 2016)

A little added weight on those is a good thing. Mud pan looks like it should do the trick. Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 26, 2016)

I've found that its so much easier to have machinery on wheels then stuck in one spot. If your shop is small anything stationary is always in the way for something or other. Great job with your economical set up, I really like the swarf catcher. Made me think when I get my Rockwell restoration started of a couple things to change on it , I'm gona use your tray catcher but put a few holes for the coolent to flow out but catch the chips. Thanks a little look at yours helped mine.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Feb 27, 2016)

I used a mud pan on mine as well.  Just the perfect size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

I think that I will have to take the bearing support assemblies off and mill the mating surfaces.  They just don't want to stay tightened.   I can get a fairly straight cut and then it goes out of alignment.  (You pay less you get less!)


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 2, 2016)

The best modification I made to mine was to get rid of the spring adjusted feed. I made a hydraulic adjustable feed and it improved cutting immensely and blade lasts longer.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 2, 2016)

Much better than using it for it's intended purpose, I can attest to that. Mike



Quote: I used a mud pan on mine as well. Just the perfect size.


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> The best modification I made to mine was to get rid of the spring adjusted feed. I made a hydraulic adjustable feed and it improved cutting immensely and blade lasts longer.



Sooooo where's the picture?  Gotta share with the particulars!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 2, 2016)

funny this popped up..just did this this morning


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> funny this popped up..just did this this morning
> 
> View attachment 123635
> View attachment 123636



I really like the idea "but" that would be pretty extreme on my cheap band saw.  The cost would be more than I paid new for my saw!  Great job on the hydraulics!


----------



## JR49 (Mar 2, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> The best modification I made to mine was to get rid of the spring adjusted feed. I made a hydraulic adjustable feed and it improved cutting immensely and blade lasts longer.


I've read about this mod being done quite a bit, but I don't understand HOW it improves cutting. As I understand it, too little pressure can work harden the material, and dull the blade, while to much pressure causes blade wander. Is this correct?  Also, I have tried adjusting the spring tension, and honestly don't see any difference.  Can someone educate me on this?  Thanks,  JR49


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 2, 2016)

it is way quicker to adjust. springs are not as consistent through the whole cut...this straightened out my cut a lot


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> it is way quicker to adjust. springs are not as consistent through the whole cut...this straightened out my cut a lot



Is there a less expensive set up, that you can think of,  than what you have done?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 2, 2016)

mine cost me almost nothing...local auction left overs


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 2, 2016)

most of the $ is in the cylinder and valve ,, the rest can be made from basic pipe for the reservoir . i used aircraft fitting just because i have oodles of them.  barbed fitting will work fine since there is no pressure in the hose


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought a 6" air cylinder, One way flow control valve and fittings for about $20 on ebay. I can fine adjust the down feed according to what I am cutting so blades last longer. The one way flow control allows me to raise the blade with no problem when cut is done. I have a dial on it with marks for different materials.


----------



## RodSME (Mar 20, 2016)

Question for Billh50;  can you give us more details on the air cylinder, such as diameter?  Also do you have a URL for the web page for the cylinder?
Thanks.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 20, 2016)

The cylinder is a 3/4  bore and 6 inch stroke. The flow control is a one direction flow control. I bought them on ebay. Did a search for "air cylinder" and then "flow control"
I am sure a 5/8 or larger cylinder will do. Just filled mine with gear oil I had on the shelf and it works fine. Got all but 1 tiny bubble of air out of the system. Will post a photo of my setup later.


----------

